# Have you noticed Hillary's face lift?



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2015)

In her latest appearance I was struck by her visage that seemed ten years or more younger, especially her eyes.  How about you?


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2015)

You don't like Hilary, do you Ralphy?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 12, 2015)

Who cares if she had a face lift?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Just making an observation.  Perhaps The Donald could benefit from one, too...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2015)

It's not the face that matters. It is the mind and the heart.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2015)

But you might remember that JFK had the whole package and the face helped...


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2015)

Is this what you are up to Ralphy?



> *Forget Donald Trump's hair, how might plastic surgery affect poll results?*
> 
> By Angela Hill
> 
> ...



Do you have the before and after photos or are you just making this up to turn male voters of Hilary Clinton as per the article ?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Just Google up Hillary's face lift and see for yourself.  Some of the photos are striking.  Now there is a claim that she is wearing a wig but there has been no confirmation of that yet...


----------



## Bullie76 (Nov 12, 2015)

Now here is a face lift. Sixty one years old.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 12, 2015)

You raised the idea so it is up to you to deliver the proof.
Is there anyone in the public eye in US who doesn't have some work done?

I used to wear wigs when I was in my thirties. 
They save a lot of time in the hairdressers.

As well as full wigs I had wiglets and other hairpieces to vary the look.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 12, 2015)

Well, I haven't had any work done and I don't wear a piece.  Just pure me...


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2015)

Then show us Ralphy.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## imp (Nov 12, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Now here is a face lift. Sixty one years old.



Um... that face might _cause _a lift, but certainly does not _need _one!   

imp


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 12, 2015)

Could we possibly be any more shallow here?


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

Ralphy is big on others appearances but don't show us any pics of himself.  It only takes two things, a camera and courage.  We know he has a camera.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2015)

Shallowness  is in the eyes of the beholder. Some of us enjoy a bit of fun now and then.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 12, 2015)

I love fun too. I just don't find objectifying women funny.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2015)

Ralphy is a man.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 12, 2015)

I hear you Falcon. I guess we are talking about different things. No harm, no foul. Cheers!


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 12, 2015)

This woman may well become one of the most powerful people in the world and her wrinkles are an issue????


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 12, 2015)

sadly... it's commonly felt that when men age they become more sophisticated..  When women age.. they just get old.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> sadly... it's commonly felt that when men age they become more sophisticated..  When women age.. they just get old.


Not by this man.  I liken women to a fine vintage wine.  All the sharp edges are gone and the beauty remains.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 12, 2015)

*Jim,*  You old smoothie you.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 12, 2015)

Falcon said:


> *Jim,*  You old smoothie you.


Awww shucks John, thanks...


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Now here is a face lift. Sixty one years old.



Doesn't she look awesome. Now there's a goal to shoot for. 

Back to the topic. Hilary looks the same to me and I saw her on tv just the other day. I wonder if the U.S. is ready to elect a female president? I don't think so. Men like to see other men in charge. I doubt they've vote a woman into the highest political office in the country. I feel a woman could handle the job. Others might not.  I guess we'll see.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 13, 2015)

Angela Merkl, Margaret Thatcher, Indira Ghandi, Golda Meir, Julia Gillard...

Of course they can handle the job but it's not an easy ride for them. If someone has to be the first female President of the USA, better it be Hilary Clinton by popular vote than Sarah Palin if she had advanced to the presidency as the result of an assassination.

Interesting idea - has there ever been a female VP ?


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

No Warrigal.    No femal VP.     And quite likely no female President this time either.   The FBI has just begun some further searching of her records and are really concerned about her secrecy failures.   Till the FBI ends their mission with a clearance for Hillary she will be pushing against a large barrier to her success.   We will know better next s----- (oops) April.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> No Warrigal.    No femal VP.     And quite likely no female President this time either.   The FBI has just begun some further searching of her records and are really concerned about her secrecy failures.   Till the FBI ends their mission with a clearance for Hillary she will be pushing against a large barrier to her success.   We will know better next s----- (oops) April.




All nonsense and wishful thinking by Conservative talk radio like TownHall.    http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...stigating-potential-false-statements-n2079712  Nonsensical BS...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Maybe The Donald will grant her a pardon once she is jailed and before he leaves office...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

Just exactly WHAT is it you people are on?


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> All nonsense and wishful thinking by Conservative talk radio like TownHall.    http://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiep...stigating-potential-false-statements-n2079712  Nonsensical BS...



Not nonsense as it is the FBI running that show, not the Republicans.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Not nonsense as it is the FBI running that show, not the Republicans.



I don't know WHY I'm bothering because you will not believe it.   Hillary Clinton is NOT being investigated by the FBI..  Repeat..  NOT being investigated by the FBI.   The FBI is looking at the emails to see what classification they were at the time of receipt and if any security breaches could be found.   PERIOD..   Hillary is not going to jail... no matter how much you wish it to be true.   She did nothing wrong..  AND she will be our next President.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/fbi-investigating-security-of-hillary-clintons-emails/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2015)

AND you ladies can't wait to have Bill back in office.  After all, they are a twofer...


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 13, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Ralphy is a man.



Do we know that for sure?  For, as it has been written:



> "The internet- where men are men, where women are men, and where children are FBI agents..."


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 13, 2015)

Wild Bill is a nice looking man... and I understand VERY charismatic.      I know someone that met him at a fundraiser.. and they were amazed at how he overpowered the whole room with his personality.  People were drawn to him.... that is a pretty big gift IMO.     Ok Ralphy...  now turn this into a dirty comment.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> No Warrigal.    No femal VP.     And quite likely no female President this time either.   The FBI has just begun some further searching of her records and are really concerned about her secrecy failures.   Till the FBI ends their mission with a clearance for Hillary she will be pushing against a large barrier to her success.   We will know better next s----- (oops) April.



So, the FBI under Pres. Obama's administration is a lot more *astute* with detecting fraud and wrongdoing then they where under President Bush's tenure?    

That would explain why the FBI never could discover that Obama was not an American citizen, or that he was in fact a Muslim, or that he in fact was an terrorist sympathizer or that.....on and on.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes, Bill is a great role model for all...


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

Do you know how long it takes to heal from a face lift? When  was she out of the sight of the public long enough for the necessary  healing?


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Do you know how long it takes to heal from a face lift? When  was she out of the sight of the public long enough for the necessary  healing?



I agree, I really don't think there has been a face lift, and so what if she did have one?  Matters not to me.


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> So, the FBI under Pres. Obama's administration is a lot more *astute* with detecting fraud and wrongdoing then they where under President Bush's tenure?
> 
> That would explain why the FBI never could discover that Obama was not an American citizen, or that he was in fact a Muslim, or that he in fact was an terrorist sympathizer or that.....on and on.




Your post makes no sense at all.    Had they known any truth in the tales of pre Obama days, they would have brought it forward.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Your post makes no sense at all.    Had they known any truth in the tales of pre Obama days, they would have brought it forward.



Thank you for your very predictable 





> Your post makes no sense at all


 comment, I use that as a gauge of whether what I've said is relevant or not.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 13, 2015)

BobF said:


> Your post makes no sense at all. Had they known any truth in the tales of pre Obama days, they would have brought it forward.




Precisely my point, which kind of makes those who have chanted the 





> Obama  is not an American citizen,  he is   a Muslim, he is a terrorist sympathizer


 

 ...for the last 7-8 years sound like really really hateful ignorant people.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Yes, Bill is a great role model for all...


He was a man, men make mistakes.  His "sin" was the same one of FDR, Eisenhower and many others who preceded them.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> In her latest appearance I was struck by her visage that seemed ten years or more younger, especially her eyes.  How about you?



Do we even know if she had one?    Her stint as Secretary of State was, I'm sure a stressful period; maybe now she's rested up.


----------



## Verisure (Jul 1, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> [h=2]Have you noticed Hillary's face lift?


[/h]
I have. Her logic and level of debate has always been akin to Alfred E. Newman. Now she even looks like him.


----------



## Verisure (Jul 1, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> ... Hillary Clinton is NOT being investigated by the FBI ...   The FBI is looking at the emails to see what classification they were at the time of receipt and if any security breaches could be found ... Hillary is not going to jail...


This I believe. Criminals within the government are protected. Those who expose them are burned at the stake: Julian Assange - Bradley Manning - Edward Snowden ..... 




QuickSilver said:


> She did nothing wrong..


This I do not believe and it is probably a lie.



QuickSilver said:


> ... she will be our next President.


I am so fortunate that I do not live in the US.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 1, 2016)

Well. I had blepharoplasty surgery about 15 years ago - not out of vanity but to improve vision.  This was very minor compared to a full face lift, and it was over a week before I considered going out in public, and at least another week before swelling and bruising were 100% gone.  

I'm no fan of Hillary (or Donald, for that matter) but I can't think of any time in the past few years where she has been out of the public eye long enough to heal up from a face lift.  Also, if by some miracle she did have one, she should sue the doctor for malpractice.  She and I are the same age, and we both look it.


----------



## Peppermint Patty (Jul 2, 2016)

*Hillary's Mug*



Ralphy1 said:


> In her latest appearance I was struck by her visage that seemed ten years or more younger, especially her eyes.  How about you?




Naw, haven't looked at her lately (I don't like to).  I have wondered why she didn't do something about those eyebags for a long time.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2016)

What  does a woman's face have to do with her capacity to be an effective president?


----------



## Verisure (Jul 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> What  does a woman's face have to do with her capacity to be an effective president?



Priorities, my dear ..... hers! If she's keen enough to destroy her own face just think what she will do to the Middle East.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2016)

Eek. Veri, I am surprised at you!


----------



## Verisure (Jul 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Eek. Veri, I am surprised at you!


I don't believe anything I say _'surprises'_ you any more, Shalimar - rien de neuf.


----------



## suze (Jul 4, 2016)

I agree Hoot n Annie.  When could she have do be Its?  We see her every day.  Maybe the short time she spent home when her new grandson was home let her get some rest and decent sleep?

suze


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 4, 2016)

She seriously needs a new wardrobe, too!  How's that for catty?  MEEOOOW!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 5, 2016)

suze said:


> I agree Hoot n Annie.  When could she have do be Its?  We see her every day.  Maybe the short time she spent home when her new grandson was home let her get some rest and decent sleep?
> 
> suze



She could have just had some "fillers" and some botox..   Big deal..  women face much greater scrutiny then men do.. AND aging women are not valued as much as aging men.   THEY are distinguished WE get OLD.   I don't blame her for wanting to look her best, she is being judged far more unfairly than any male candidate would be.   Look at Donald..  people may talk about his wig and his orange skin.. but never about how old he looks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 5, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> She seriously needs a new wardrobe, too!  How's that for catty?  MEEOOOW!!



She is wearing clothes designed to camouflage her post-menopausal midriff.   Isn't that something MOST of us ladies over a certain age have to deal with..   The old waistline isn't what it used to be no matter how much weight we lose..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 5, 2016)

I think we can just get ready for more and more criticizing of Hillary's wrinkles, clothes, hair etc etc, never mind the trumped up scandals ....BTW...FBI is having a news conference at 11 ET.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 5, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I think we can just get ready for more and more criticizing of Hillary's wrinkles, clothes, hair etc etc, never mind the trumped up scandals ....BTW...FBI is having a news conference at 11 ET.



Oh NOSE!!!   It's GOT to be long anticipated and awaited indictment...  Surely we will see her led off in handcuffs now!!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2016)

Face lift?!  You gotta be kidding! I'm amazed if she even has time for lunch!


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> She is wearing clothes designed to camouflage her post-menopausal midriff.   Isn't that something MOST of us ladies over a certain age have to deal with..   The old waistline isn't what it used to be no matter how much weight we lose..



I know, but her choices are just awful -- that bright yellow tunic thing, for one.  It makes her resemble Big Bird.


----------

